# gekie



## roguez (Mar 19, 2007)

my little baby leo died. she had been unwell and was at the vets yesterday and was told she might have had a kidney infection tho i guess it was something more nasty as when i went to give her some food and meds this evening she had already died.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

sleep well little one, you will be missed xxx


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

RIP little gecko


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p little lizard


----------

